# Will Co2 raise Ph levels?



## deocare (Mar 17, 2011)

and is there any other way of raising pH levels without chemicals?


----------



## hillmar (Sep 25, 2010)

aragonite or crushed coral raises PH.


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

co2 lowers PH


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

I use several pieces of decorative (dead) coral in my 120G - works great for raising PH


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

hillmar said:


> aragonite or crushed coral raises PH.


A little bicarbonate of soda will too.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Why do you need to raise pH?


----------



## deocare (Mar 17, 2011)

it seems my guppies are gasping for air since i installed a co2 system and added lots of plant i dont know whats going on 

they are all grouping at the top of the tank looks like they trying to get some air


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

how much co2 are you pumping in? what do you have for a co2 setup, what size tank


----------



## deocare (Mar 17, 2011)

im not sure how much i am pumping in but i have a 75g tank with a "fluval Co2 88" system set up its a pressurized co2 kit it doesn't tell me how much i am pumping in just what the PSI is :S


----------



## fenster58 (Apr 23, 2010)

look at the bubble counter on your kit...try to figure out how many bubbles per second you are running. monitor your co2 with a drop checker; its slow but cheap. 

although, if your fish are gasping, thats probably your best monitor right there. u gotta decrease your co2 fast; even throw in an air pump or do a water change to give them some O2.


----------



## deocare (Mar 17, 2011)

mm looks like alot 10-20 bubbles can't really count.
whast the normal dosage for co2?
and yeah i did put in a air pump


----------



## fenster58 (Apr 23, 2010)

deocare said:


> mm looks like alot 10-20 bubbles can't really count.
> whast the normal dosage for co2?
> and yeah i did put in a air pump


if the bubbles are coming out so fast that you can't count them...that's way too much. i'm at about 2 bubbles per second on a 50g tank; but don't use that as a guide because i use a DIY PVC reactor to dissolve the co2 and my co2 shuts off at night.


----------



## deocare (Mar 17, 2011)

ooo gotcha i changed it to about 1-2 bubbles every sec. i dont have a shut of valve so i plan on leaving it see what happens for few days 

is there a chance of over dosage? if so i could just lower the bubbles to about 1every 2 sec so i can keep it on always


----------

